# I need some cheap horsepower



## BrokenBear (Feb 18, 2016)

Newbie here from Missouri ...hello all

My 28hp 1720 New Holland cannot keep up with my 240ac habitat/hobby farm

So I am thinking of some added horse power in the form of an older 60-70hp to pull the chisel, disc and mowing CRP and keep the 1720 to pull the planter, drill and spray with

the 3020 diesel prices seem to be pushed by collectors so I was investigating the 2440 series and ran into a serious amount of having to split them to fix all kinds of hydraulic failures ..I cannot split one and do not want a money pit

So what JD model in diesel,2wd,60-70hp has the reputation for reliability that can be had for 10K or under?

I realize old/cheap/ and not expensive to run do go together well but surely Green made something out there that will fill the bill

Bear


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello BrokenBear,

Good to have newbies visit our forum. Come back again.

Look for an older tractor with a manual gearbox and a clutch that has been replaced recently. Nothing fancy. Check the clutch out to see that it behaves normally. Check the lift out to see that it works ok....that you can stop it wherever you want. Check the PTO to see that it works properly. Power steering is a nice feature....see that it works well. No major leaks. 

Good Luck.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I would look for a Ford 4610 (60HP), Ford 5610 (70HP), 6610 (80 HP). These were made from 1982 - mid 1980's. Get the 4 speed transmission with hi/lo shifter. 

I have a 3610 (50 HP), and it has been a great tractor. 

If the above tractors cost too much, look for a 4600, 5600, 6600.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

The JD 2440 and 2640 weren't bad tractors. The newer serial numbers above 340,000 were preferable. The problem areas were completely redesigned that required splitting to repair that you heard about. Also excellent tractors were the newer 2350, 2355, 2550, 2555, 2750 and 2755.


----------



## BrokenBear (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks to all ..these are the little gold nuggets i am panning for!


----------

